# JTable Spalten nicht verschieben



## Kaladial (24. Jun 2008)

moin

folgendes Problem:

ich habe eine tabelle mit mehreren spalten, wenn ich nun auf den tabellenkopf klicke und die maustaste gedrückt halten kann ich meine tabellen-spalten in der reihnfolge neu anordnen ... 

dies will ich unterbinden ... 

weis jemand wie man das machen kann ?

thx Kala


----------



## Michael... (24. Jun 2008)

Ich geb ja zu, dass es vielleicht auf Anhieb nicht leicht in der API zu finden ist. Aber, da man die Spalten über den TableHeader verschiebt, könnte man sich ja mal dessen Methoden anschauen;-)

table.getTableHeader().setReorderingAllowed(boolean b)


----------



## Kaladial (24. Jun 2008)

ok thx  jo stimmt hätt ich drauf kommen können aber irgendwie hab ich halt dieses reording nur auf die tabelle direkt gesucht ... ok thx  wieder was gelernt


----------

